# Hi, A couple of questions.



## Craig23 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi All,

My names Craig and Ive decided that I would like to move to Spain and start again really, Im 23 so have nothing to tie me down as such.

I have booked a flight to come over at the end of the month and have a look round see what I can find. (Living and work)

I have applied for a few jobs etc and am waiting to here back, I dont really mind what I do.

Are there such places as expat houses where people rent out rooms?

Are there any bar work jobs and that sort of thing around?

Im looking in the Alicante area but dont seem to be having much luck really,

Any help would be much apreciated.

Craig


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

you have no ties which is good, but work is almost impossible at the moment. There is mass unemployment here and even the Spanish are struggling. As for accomodation, you could look at the local expat newspapers on the net "The Sur in English" and "Friday Ad" spring to mind. They have classified ads for both work and accomodation

Make sure you bring a fair ammount of money to cover you as it could be a few months, if not longer before you get any work

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Craig23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My names Craig, Im 23 so have nothing to tie me down as such.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome to the forum 

What qualifications / work experience do you have ?

Can you speak Spanish ?
If not, then you are limited to what you can do really, bar work exists, but there's probably a 1,000 applicants for each job and the pay is poor, same goes for restaurant work, but you never know, you might strike lucky 

I here Alicante is quite popular, never been there myself - lol


----------



## Craig23 (Oct 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> you have no ties which is good, but work is almost impossible at the moment. There is mass unemployment here and even the Spanish are struggling. As for accomodation, you could look at the local expat newspapers on the net "The Sur in English" and "Friday Ad" spring to mind. They have classified ads for both work and accomodation
> 
> Make sure you bring a fair ammount of money to cover you as it could be a few months, if not longer before you get any work
> 
> Jo


Thank you for that very helpfull, I pick the worst times to do thing but thats part of the fun, Im going to come over and hopefully tthings will work out, thanks for the help and info


----------



## Craig23 (Oct 13, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum
> 
> What qualifications / work experience do you have ?
> 
> ...


Standard education really, Worked in car rental since leaving school as a supervisor and then manager for a couple of years.

Sadly dont speak spanish but I AM learning it so give me a few years lol, Thanks for your help.


----------

